# Is this a pumilo?



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

If so, what?

http://market.kingsnake.com/image/330740.jpg


Thanks


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I was wondering the same thing...the pattern looks almost like a histrionicus


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

My thought exactly...


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Definitely a histro.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

So do you think the pic is just a hook? Or mislabled imports?


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

They are a miss labled .I recieve a email reply as to the appearance of the morph . The reply said that they had pulled the picture off the net and diden't really look like what they had , but the guy stated that they were more beatiful than picture posted . So I believe that they are just more of the same pumilio that has already been imported in the past . 
If you get any good luck , but I believe if you'r looking for the pictured frog (histro) you will be dissapointed .
Darren


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

Yea, I sent them an email as well and had not heard back yet.

Thanks


----------



## Kase (Feb 15, 2004)

I guess you guys are talking about that ad. They have "oddballs" for sale that are pumilio. Anyone have an idea of what they are? Also, what about black legs??


----------



## Randy (Mar 18, 2004)

My guess would be the "black legs" are actually just a really dark blue/black legged Almirante. I emailed them this morning as soon as I saw the colon islands that they have pictured on the ad. They emailed me back and told me that the frogs they have don't look like the ones pictured, but the ones they have are even "MORE BEAUTIFUL" than the ones pictured on the ad :lol: Now I'm wondering what website/book they stole the pictures from :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

100 % sure it is a red auratus. jk :lol: it looks like a histrionicus.


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

the add has been pulled . Do you think he sold out ? Or just trying to revamp his add get the right info ?
Darren


----------



## Kase (Feb 15, 2004)

Good question. I'm guessing either waiting to post their own pics or find the right names for the morphs instead of black/red spotted for 'bastimentos'. Strictly reptiles has less of a selection but a better price on the frogs.

The real question is, how long will it be until these guys are down to something like $20 a frog like it was in the 90's? The price has depreciated about 60% since June.. is there going to be a price floor on these guys or is it going to keep dropping with demand? What do you guys think?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

The prices are going to keep dropping as Pumilio imports continue to make landfall as we speak. Also, as we hobbiest continue to have success breeding them, the prices will continue to spiral down. Who knows how far? On the other hand, I don't see the price changing much for such frogs as retics, amys, fants, lamasi, etc. They just are not the prolific CB frogs that others are. Don't get me wrong, there are definitely some people out there that are having massive successes, but by the show of how often they come up for sale, the number is relatively small.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

*Pumilio*

I think the $50 Strictly price is as far down as it will go, I have heard Glenn and other importers are at $43-45 for 100 lot but I for don't have $4000 and until they come in you don't know what you are getting.
Mark


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

The price has very little room to drop even more. They are probally as cheap as you are going to ever see them right now. They will not be $20 as in the 90's, as import cost have gone up since then, and the importer would loose money.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Anyone hear anything more on these guys?


----------



## Joe Nickerson (Nov 14, 2004)

*Pumilio*

Yes, They say they are out of the Red and Black ones and they have auratus available. They also advertized them on Dendroboard at this link.

http://dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=6069&highlight=


----------



## trimtrig (Feb 15, 2004)

The people/ company that were trying to sale those pumilios are famous for stealing other people pics and posting them. The ad was pulled for that.
TQ


----------

